# the beautiful girls ! :)



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

me and my mom went for a walk on a trail with the dogs, they really loved it 

































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





























Thanks for looking


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs!!! Looks like the had a blast!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

They are lovely


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

beautiful dogs!!!! :becky:


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Love them!!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Cute dogs and lovely photo's


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

They really look like they have a strong bond-- beautiful photos!


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

You really have a good looking pair of dogs! Enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

New collar mania collar


----------

